# Weekly Competition 2017-36



## Mike Hughey (Sep 5, 2017)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us.

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mats (mats.bergsten 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 50 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.
*2x2x2
1. *R' U' F2 U2 R U' F' U R2
*2. *F R U' R U2 R' F2 U2 R' U'
*3. *R F2 R F U F' U F2 R'
*4. *F R F' U' R U2 R' U R2
*5. *U2 R' U2 R' F R2 U F

*3x3x3
1. *F U2 L2 B' R2 D2 R B' R2 B2 U F2 R2 U L2 U R2 D R2
*2. *D' R' F2 D F2 U2 L F U B' U2 R' B2 R U2 L U2 F2 R2 B2 U2
*3. *D2 L2 R2 B D2 B2 U2 F' U2 L F L R2 U L2 D B' R
*4. *R D2 B U F' L2 B' D' R B2 L U2 L2 F2 U B2 U' L2 U R2 U'
*5. *U' B2 D B2 D R2 B2 D B2 F2 L2 R U L' B2 U' L F' U2 B' D'

*4x4x4
1. *Rw' B R2 Uw2 F' U2 B2 Fw2 F' L2 B2 R D Uw2 R2 F2 L2 R2 Uw' U L2 B' F Rw D' L' Uw' L B' D' Uw' B2 D' Uw' U L' Rw' R2 Fw' Rw2
*2. *Uw' U Fw2 Rw' D2 B D2 U2 L' U' L Rw' D Rw Fw2 F2 D2 Rw2 R B' D' Uw2 B F' U Fw' D L2 R2 B Fw F2 U' Rw' Fw2 D Uw B2 U R2
*3. *D' U2 Fw2 F' U2 B U B' D' Uw' U Rw2 B2 D2 U' L' Uw' Fw2 Rw' B' Fw D L' D Uw' B' Rw F' D' Uw' Rw2 F2 D' Uw2 Fw D' Uw Rw F Uw2
*4. *L' B2 F2 L2 B' Rw R B' F' Rw F2 D' Rw B2 L' B F' L2 Fw L' R2 F' R' Fw' F2 L D2 Fw U2 L2 Uw2 F U Rw Uw' L F' Rw2 R2 Uw2
*5. *Rw R B2 U B2 F L2 Rw R U' Rw D R D B' Fw' D Uw Fw R2 D U2 Rw D2 R U2 B2 Fw2 R' Uw2 U Fw' L' U Fw' Uw' U F' L' F

*5x5x5
1. *L B2 Bw2 F Uw2 Lw' R' Fw2 Lw2 Rw Dw B Dw' L Uw2 B2 Bw U' Bw2 U Rw2 B2 Lw R' Uw' L D' R Dw' U' Bw' F' D B' Fw' D2 R2 Fw Rw2 Dw2 Rw2 D2 Bw' Fw2 F2 Uw F2 L' Bw Lw' D2 B2 Fw' Rw R2 Dw2 Bw Dw2 Bw R
*2. *L Lw F2 Dw L2 D F2 U2 R2 D Uw F2 D' B' Bw2 Uw F' Dw2 U' R' Uw' B' Rw Dw2 Fw2 Lw' Fw2 D2 Lw2 Bw2 Rw2 Dw Uw Bw' U B' Bw2 F' L Lw2 Rw R2 U B D' Lw D B' Fw2 L Fw2 L Dw Lw Bw Fw Dw2 Bw' L R'
*3. *B2 D2 Uw Lw' Rw2 R B2 D2 Lw' D Dw' B' Uw Lw Dw' Rw R Bw Rw2 Dw Uw U2 R U B D Dw2 B2 F' R' B' F' Dw L2 B2 Lw U' Lw2 F2 Uw' U F U2 Fw' Rw2 R D Dw2 F' L' Lw' F Uw Bw2 Dw2 Uw2 U' L' B2 Rw2
*4. *Uw L2 B2 Fw' F' L2 Rw2 R2 Dw2 Rw2 Dw2 Fw2 Dw U F Lw F' U Fw L2 Rw B2 F2 U Lw2 Dw L Fw' F2 Dw' Uw2 L2 Lw' Rw R' Dw U' F2 Rw' Uw L2 R Bw2 Rw Bw Lw' Rw' F' Rw Uw2 Rw' Fw Dw L2 Lw D2 L2 R' Dw' F
*5. *Uw2 U B Lw2 F2 R' B R2 B2 Bw Lw' D2 R' D' Fw Dw B2 Fw2 F2 Lw R U L' Fw2 Lw2 F Rw' B Dw2 Fw2 F' Dw' Bw2 Dw B D' B' Dw U Fw' D Dw Lw' R' D2 Lw Dw' Bw F' Dw2 Bw' Lw' Dw Lw' U B Bw Fw2 F2 U

*6x6x6
1. *D' 3U R B' 3F F' L 2B' 2U F 3R 2U2 2B2 D R2 U2 2F L 2R2 2D' 3R 3U' L' 2R' 2D 3U B' U 2F 3R' D' 2D L' 2D2 2U' B 2U 3F 2R2 2B 2F2 R' F' R' B' F R' B 2B' L 2F F' R2 2U2 3R2 2B 3R 2D' L' B' 3F2 F' 2L 2F' 2L' B 3U2 2U U 3F2
*2. *L' 3F U2 3F L' 2L' 2R B' 3R2 2U2 3F2 D2 L F' D' 2D' R' U 3R2 2B 3F' 2F F2 2D2 3U R' 2B2 2D2 2U 2B2 2L2 2B2 U 2B' 3F2 2F' 3U2 B2 2B' 3F2 3U2 2B' 2D2 2B2 3R2 U2 3R F2 3R' 3F' U 2F 2L 3F' F' 2U' 2L 2D' 3F 2D 3U' L R' D' 2F' F L' 2B2 2F' U
*3. *2D2 U 2L' R2 3U 2B2 2U 2R2 B 2B 2F F' 2L2 2U 2B2 L 2L' 2R2 3U 2B2 3F' F 3U 2F2 2U2 3F 3R U' L 3R' D2 B' 2B 3U' L 2U2 L2 2R' D2 2D' L' 2L 2R2 2B 2R' 2D2 F' D2 2B2 R' F' R' 3F D2 L' R' 2B2 3F' 2U2 2B' 2D 3U' 2B' 2L2 3R B D' U B2 2D
*4. *R' 2D' F2 2L2 2D2 3U2 U2 L 3R' 3U' U' R B2 2R' U2 B' D2 3R B 2B' 3F2 F2 R2 U 2F2 2R' 3F' 2F' R 2U2 2F2 2D' 2R' 2D2 3U' 2U' 3F F2 D 2B 3F 3U2 U L 2L' R' B' 3F2 F2 2R' R F 2L R' 2U B2 2L' D' B 2B 2L2 B 2B2 U' 2L 3R2 2U 2F 2D U2
*5. *2D B' 3U 3R' F' 3R' F2 2L2 3R 2F' F' 2D' 2B2 2R2 R2 2D' 3U2 2R B 2B' 3R2 3F' 3U2 2U U 2R U 2B 3U2 F2 U' B 3R B' 2D2 3U 2L 2B 3U 2B2 F2 D2 B2 2L 3R2 2R D 2R' 2B 3U' F 3U2 2U2 3F2 2R 2B' R 3F2 2U' U' F2 R B' U2 2L R B D 2U B2

*7x7x7
1. *L R D2 3U2 2U U' 2R' R 2D' U R' 3U' 3R2 2F D 2U 2R2 3F' 3R2 D L' 2R' R' 2D' 3D' B2 L 3U 3L2 3F' L D2 2D2 3U' U 3L 2D' B 3L F' 2U' 2F 3L2 F' R B2 2L2 2F' 3L' B 3U U' F' 2D2 3F 3U' 2U L2 B2 3R2 U' L 3L' 2B D 2D' L2 R' 3D' 3L 2D2 U' 3F' D2 L 3D' F 3L2 3U 2U2 3L D2 B2 2D' 3U' 2U' U2 3R R' 2U R2 3D2 3L 2R2 3B2 3F R' U L2 3D2
*2. *B2 2F' F2 L2 U 2R2 2B' L U' F 3R2 2U B2 2B2 3F' F2 2L 2R' R2 2F' 3R R U2 B D 2D 2L2 3B2 2R 3B' D' U 2F2 D2 R' 3D2 2F R2 B 3F 2D' 3D2 3U2 U 3F2 F2 D 3R' D 2B 2R F D2 3U2 3B2 3F2 2L2 3L 2D' B2 2F F2 3D 3L' R2 2F D2 L' D2 U' 2R2 3U2 2B' 3L 3F' 3L2 2R 3D2 3U R2 2D 3U2 2U2 3L' 2R 2B 3L B2 D 2U' 3R D B' U 3F 2F' 3L 2F 3L' U'
*3. *3L2 B' 3F 2L2 3R' R' 2D 3U L D2 2U 2R2 3U' R2 3U' 3B' 3F F 3L2 2D' 3D L D2 2U' 2L 3F2 F 2L 3R 2B2 3F 2R2 3F' 3L2 2D' 2U' L2 2U' L 2R' U' L' 2L2 B2 2B' 3B F' D2 B2 2B 3F2 2F' R' 3D2 F' L' 2L' R U2 R 2D' 2F' L2 3R' 3F2 2D 2U U' R B R 3B' 2F 3U 3B 3F2 2D2 2L' 3R' U 3B F' 3U 3L' 2R B2 2B 3F 3R 2R' 2U B2 2D 3D 3U' L2 2U' L' 2L' 3L'
*4. *D' 3D2 U2 L2 2U2 3F L2 3B' 2F2 3L2 3R D F 3U2 2L 2R2 2D F' 2U' 2F2 3L 2B2 L 3F 2F' 3R 3B' L' F' 2D' 3R' 2D2 3U U 2R' R' 3B 2F 2R' R' 2D' R2 3F F2 2L R2 3B2 3F2 L2 2R2 3D' 3L2 R' B' 2L2 3F2 2F' 3D 3L2 3R2 2B2 3B2 2U' L2 3B' L' R2 2B2 L 2R' D' 2R' 3D2 3B2 3D' 3U2 L' 2L D 2D2 L F' 2L' 3U 2U 3R2 D' 2D 3R2 2R2 2B' D 3L 3U 2B2 3F2 2F2 L' F' 3L2
*5. *U2 B' 2B R' F D2 B' 2B' F2 L' 2B' L 3R 3U' 2U2 2B 3B' 2R' 3D L' 3F2 2R' B2 3D2 L2 3R2 3D2 U R 3U' B' 2B D U' B' 2F 2D 3D2 3B 3D' R' B' 3R D' 2F' 2L' 3L2 3B' 2F F 2L2 2B2 3R 2F2 2L' 3L' R2 3U' 3L2 3B' F' 3R' 3B2 3F2 2U B' 2B 3B2 D2 B 2F F 3U2 2B' 3L2 2R2 3D2 2U2 U' 3F2 3D' 3B 2D2 L 3R' B' 3D 3R' 2R' R2 2U 3F D' 3R2 R2 2F2 2D U 3L 2B2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *F R2 F R' U F' U2 R U'
*2. *U2 R' U2 R U F2 U F2 R2 U
*3. *F' U R' F' U2 R U R2 U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *D2 U2 B' L2 D L R' B2 D' U2 F' L' R D' R2 B' U2 L2 D L2 U' Rw2 Uw
*2. *D B L' U' L2 D R L2 U2 R2 B R2 D' B F2 L U2 F L D' Fw Uw
*3. *F2 R2 D U' F' L U' R2 D2 B U' F2 U D' F' U2 R D' L' Fw' Uw2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *U2 L B2 Fw F' R D2 Uw' U Fw D L2 R' D' R2 Uw Rw' Uw B2 D' F L2 D B Fw Uw2 U B2 Rw Uw2 Rw U2 R B' Fw2 U2 Fw F2 L' R2
*2. *B2 Rw2 R' B Uw2 L U B' Uw B Uw B R2 U2 Fw F R B Fw Uw2 U2 F2 R U Rw2 R' B' Fw2 F Rw' Uw2 U' Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 Rw F' U2 Fw' Uw2
*3. *D Fw2 Uw Fw Rw' U Rw' B' Uw2 L2 Fw Uw2 U' Fw2 R B2 Rw' Fw' F2 R B2 Fw2 F2 D' L U2 Fw2 F' D U L2 Rw' D2 R2 Uw F' D2 U' Fw R'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *B Dw2 L Bw Lw Uw' L F2 Rw U' B2 Fw D Bw2 L2 R2 Fw' Lw2 U B2 Bw2 D2 Lw Fw' L Lw2 Bw' L B Lw' R' Bw' Fw2 F' Dw B2 F D L2 Bw2 Dw' Uw' Bw2 Fw D2 F L Lw2 F2 Dw Lw' Bw2 Rw Bw' D U2 Rw' Bw' R2 D'
*2. *Lw2 R Fw2 U L2 Uw B2 L2 Bw U' Bw' D2 Dw Fw' Dw F L Rw2 R' D L2 Fw Lw2 R2 Bw' F' U L Bw' Lw Rw' F2 Uw' B F2 L Lw2 R2 Bw Lw2 Rw2 D Dw' L2 Lw R Fw Rw Fw D Uw' L' Rw2 D' F' Rw' R Uw2 U' Rw'
*3. *L D2 L Lw Uw' L B2 D2 Lw' F Rw2 D Bw2 D2 U R' Uw2 L Dw2 Rw' B L2 Uw2 Rw' B2 F' Rw2 F' L' Uw' Bw' U2 Rw2 D' Dw' L' D' F2 Dw' Fw2 F' Uw' B F2 R2 U' Fw2 F Uw' F Uw2 B Bw R U Fw2 Rw' B Uw' F

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *2L' D F' 3U2 R2 3F 2R' F 3R2 2D 2L2 2D2 U2 2L2 3F2 F2 2R' 2B D 3U2 U F' 2L R' 2D2 B R D 2U' 2F' 2L2 R' D' L' 2L 2B' U' B' L2 F2 R 3F' 2F' 3U2 2F' D2 2F' 2U2 3F' D 3U2 B2 2F' 3R 2R2 F' U2 2B F2 R' B2 2R2 D2 2D2 U 2R U 2F F' R2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *L2 R' B' 2D2 3L' 3F F 3D 3L' D2 U' 2L2 2D2 L' 2R2 D 3D2 3B' 3L2 3U 3B' 3F D' 2D2 3U' U 2R2 3D' 2B' D 3R2 2B2 2L2 2R2 D2 3D 2L' 3L 3U 2L U2 R' 3F' D 3D2 U2 2F 2U' 2B' 3F2 R' 3U2 F 3U' 2U2 3F 2F2 D 3D U 2F 3L2 3F 2R 3U' L' F' 3U L2 3R2 2R' 2F' 3U' 3L2 3U2 3F2 L' 2R 2F' D 3L' 3U2 L' 2D' 3B 3F' U2 2L 2F' 3R 2U F 3U2 2B2 2L 2F U 3R2 2B F'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *F2 R U B U F2 R2 D B' L' B F' R L B' U2 R2 D' L2 B' F Rw Uw'
*2. *U2 B2 R2 F L F B' D' R2 L' B F2 R2 F L U' R D2 R
*3. *L2 D F D' B' L2 F2 L2 B' F' D' F2 D2 F' D U' L F' B2 D R' Fw Uw
*4. *F' D' L' U' F B' U B U' R' U' L2 B2 L' B' L2 R2 U2 R' U2 Fw' Uw'
*5. *B' U' R D U B2 L2 B U R' L' B R' F' R' B L F2 U B2 F' Rw' Uw
*6. *F' D R' F R2 L2 B' F L2 F B2 L B2 L' B2 D F2 U D' Rw Uw
*7. *L' R' F2 B L2 U F B2 U B2 D' L2 U2 B2 D' L' F U F2 R2 Fw Uw'
*8. *R D R' L' U2 B2 D' L B D R2 B2 F L2 U L2 U L2 U D Rw Uw'
*9. *F2 B2 R L' U D2 F' U F' L2 U R U R F' U L2 D B Rw2 Uw'
*10. *L R2 B' U R' U F2 R2 B F2 L B D' B' R' B' F U2 F D2 Rw2 Uw'
*11. *D' R' B' F2 L F D' R' L2 D L2 F B L' U L F R2 U B' Rw Uw2
*12. *L B U F' R2 B R D F2 D F' D L2 F U F' U F' U' B L2 Fw' Uw
*13. *B2 F' U R' D2 F2 U D2 F D B2 L B2 R2 F2 L D B2 L Fw' Uw
*14. *U2 R L' D2 F2 L D F2 L R' F' D2 F' U' F R D2 F2 L' Fw Uw2
*15. *U D' L R B F2 R L2 B2 R' D' L2 U2 L' U' L' B2 U2 B F2 D Rw Uw'
*16. *B' F R' F L2 D B2 D' R2 L2 D' B U' F2 L B U2 F R B' F' Rw2 Uw'
*17. *F' U' B' L2 R2 U B F2 D' R' D B' F' U' B' D2 L' R B' R B Rw2 Uw'
*18. *F2 D2 R' L' B2 U B2 F' U2 B R2 B R' L2 D2 B2 R' F' U' D R' Fw Uw2
*19. *R U2 L2 F D B D' L' B' L F U' F' U' L B U L' F2 B' Rw2 Uw
*20. *U R U2 F2 D U2 F' R F2 D F' B2 R' U B2 U' D F' R U Fw Uw2
*21. *B F2 L U B' L R F2 R' D' L D' R2 L' B R L D F' B U2 Fw' Uw
*22. *U2 F L' R D' R2 B F' L2 D2 B R F L D F' B L' F L R' Fw Uw
*23. *B' F' L' F' U' F B L' F2 L F2 D' B' D' B' U2 F' U2 R' B2 U Rw' Uw
*24. *R U2 R' B2 D' R2 U' F2 B2 U' L B2 L2 B F' U' D' L' B2 Rw'
*25. *R F' D2 L F R2 U R2 B2 U' D' L' R U' D' R' D2 R' D' U' B' Rw Uw2
*26. *R' F2 L2 D2 L U R' U' L2 D L2 F D U B2 U2 D2 L2 R2 B2 F Rw2 Uw
*27. *B L' B D U F2 L U B' U2 F2 D' F L2 F2 D F U' R Fw Uw'
*28. *D2 L2 D' R2 U R' L U2 B2 F R U R2 L2 U F2 R' B2 U' L' Fw Uw2
*29. *R D U R2 B2 R2 B F D2 R2 L' B2 R2 D2 U' B2 U R U2 B Rw Uw2
*30. *D U2 B' L2 D' R F' D R2 B F2 R U' R U' D' B2 F R2 Fw' Uw2
*31. *R B' D L2 U2 F2 B' D' R U' R' L' F2 B' D2 B2 L B2 R' Fw' Uw2
*32. *D' F' L' B L' R' F B' R F2 D' U' R2 F U' L2 B2 F' D Rw2
*33. *R2 F R2 B' L' F' D U' F' L' F2 R2 B2 D U' B U' F R' B2 D2 Fw' Uw
*34. *R L' B2 R2 U' B F L' D U' R2 D2 R2 F L B2 R F2 R2 Fw Uw'
*35. *U R2 B2 R' U2 B2 F2 D2 B' R2 U' D2 F B' R' U B' D2 R2 U' Fw' Uw
*36. *B D2 L R2 F U L' D' F2 R' B D L2 B D R B' D' R' D Rw' Uw
*37. *B2 F D' B L' F' L2 U R' U2 R' B U2 B' R2 U B' U' F L' B2 Rw' Uw'
*38. *F U L2 F U2 R2 F' U' D F2 U' R2 L B2 R' L2 U' L U2 Fw' Uw2
*39. *U2 F' L2 F L' F2 D2 R2 B F' L F B' D2 U F2 R' U2 L F Rw' Uw'
*40. *F2 L D2 L2 R F' B D2 R2 D' B U B' U D2 R D' U' R Fw'
*41. *B' D R F2 B L2 D L2 F2 B U L' B2 D' R B' R2 L D' F2 B2 Rw Uw'
*42. *B F D U2 F L R2 B2 L' B F' L2 D2 L2 B F' R' L F L' R' Fw Uw
*43. *D' R2 D' B L2 U' R' U2 F' L R2 B2 D2 R' U2 L' U2 D' B F Rw' Uw'
*44. *R2 D' B' F U2 L' U2 D2 B' U' D L2 B2 F R D2 U' R2 U' R Fw Uw2
*45. *U' R B' D2 B2 F' L' R2 F2 U L2 F2 L U D2 B2 D' U' B2 Rw Uw2
*46. *F B2 L' B' R F2 D' R D L2 U2 R2 F2 D' U R2 F' B' L' B L2 Uw2
*47. *U' B2 U' B' D U L2 D L2 U D' R2 U B' U R L2 D' B R' D2 Fw Uw2
*48. *R2 U R D' L2 D R2 F' D2 L2 B' U2 B2 D' L U' R2 D2 B L Fw' Uw
*49. *L2 B2 F' D' F U' D' B' D U' B' R2 B2 F' L B' R2 B2 D' F2 Rw Uw'
*50. *L B L' R' B2 U2 R2 D R' L' U2 L2 D F2 D B' R D2 R

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *D2 U2 L2 B L2 F' D2 B2 L2 U2 F2 L R U L D U2 R D2 R B
*2. *D2 B2 L2 D2 L2 D2 B2 L2 R U2 R' B L2 U R U2 B2 L' D R2
*3. *U R2 D' F2 R2 B2 D2 B2 D L2 U L' B U' L B R' B R F' D
*4. *B' R2 D2 B' R2 D' F' L' U B2 R2 F2 L B2 U2 L B2 R' B2 D2
*5. *U2 R2 U' R2 B2 F2 D' B2 L2 U' B U2 L B' D' R2 F' U B' F2

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *D R B U L2 F L D R U2 R D2 L U2 D2 R B2 D2 R2
*2. *R2 F' R' B' L F' R' B' U' R B2 U2 F2 R F2 L' B2 L F2 L
*3. *L2 R2 B L2 D2 F R2 B U2 B R2 D U2 B U R2 B' R F2 D
*4. *D2 U2 B L2 D2 B F2 L2 B' R2 D2 L F2 D2 B D' B2 L U R' D2
*5. *L' U2 R U2 F D B2 R F U2 D2 L2 F2 L2 B' D2 F B2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *B' D2 F D2 F U2 R2 F2 R2 F L2 D L F2 L2 D F D2 U2 F L
*2. *B2 R2 D' R2 B2 U' F2 U' B2 D U2 R D U' R2 D B2 U' F' R' D'
*3. *R' F B' U' R F' U2 B2 R' F D' B2 R2 F2 R2 U' R2 B2 U D2 B2
*4. *B2 F2 U' F2 D' F2 D F2 L2 U B' R' F' D' U2 F D' U' R D
*5. *F2 R2 D' U L2 U R2 D F2 U2 F2 R' D2 B R' B R2 B2 F U2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *L2 F2 R2 U B2 D2 B2 F2 U' L2 U R' B' F' D' B' D' R' F2 D' U2

*2+3+4 Relay
2. *R2 F R F' U' F2 U R' U
*3. *B2 F2 D R2 D F2 D B2 U2 R2 U B' R' D' U' F R' U F D' U'
*4. *Uw' F D2 R U' Rw2 Fw Rw' D' Uw' B D' U B2 Fw2 Rw F U' L2 B2 Uw2 Fw' Uw' U' Fw U L' B' Uw Rw' D2 Uw R' B U2 B2 Rw Uw' Fw2 Uw'

*2+3+4+5 Relay
2. *F2 R U2 R' F R F'
*3. *L' R' F2 R' D2 L R2 U2 B2 D2 B' U2 F2 R' D L' B' R U2 L2
*4. *U L2 B D' L2 R F2 Rw2 F' Uw' Rw B Fw Uw Fw2 Rw2 B2 Uw B' Uw Fw D2 Uw' U2 F2 U2 B' U2 Rw' R' B' F2 U' F2 D Uw' U' B D B'
*5. *Rw2 R2 B2 Fw' F' Dw' Rw' D' B' Lw R2 F' Uw' Bw2 Lw Bw' Dw2 F' U2 B' Lw' B' D' F' U Bw' R Fw Uw' Lw' Rw' B2 L2 Lw D2 L' B2 Fw' F' Uw' Rw' F Lw2 Bw2 Lw2 Uw' Fw2 Uw' B2 Bw Dw' Bw D Uw' U2 Lw B2 L2 F2 Dw

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay
2. *F' U' F' R U2 F' U R2
*3. *U R2 B2 U F2 U2 F2 R2 U F2 D' B' R' D F' U2 L U2 F2 R'
*4. *R D2 L' Rw Uw' Rw R' D' U2 F' Uw2 B2 F D2 Fw' D U' Rw2 D' L2 R Fw' D' U' B2 Fw2 U2 R' D' U' B2 U Rw2 D' F2 L U2 Rw2 R2 D'
*5. *D2 Uw B Bw' L' R' Uw F' L Rw' Uw2 Bw2 Lw Dw U Bw2 L' Bw' L' Bw2 L2 F' Rw' B' Lw2 U L Lw' D Fw L' B' U2 L D2 Bw U' Fw2 D Dw2 Uw U B' F' R2 B Bw' F' Rw B2 Lw R Dw2 F2 Lw Dw Lw B' Lw2 Bw2
*6. *3U L2 B2 L 2F 3U' U2 L2 2B' R' B 3R 2F2 2L 2R' R 2B2 3F' R F2 D' 2D2 2R2 2D2 3U 2U2 2R R2 B' F' 2D2 U2 2F2 D' 2D 3U 2U2 2F' 3U2 L D2 2D' 2B 2F2 2L 2D2 R' 2F' L2 2L2 U' B2 2L F2 2L R 2U' 2B2 2L2 2F 2D' 3U2 L2 2F U 2L 2R 2D2 2U2 F

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay
2. *R2 F' U2 F' R U F2 R' U2
*3. *F' B L B D' B L U R L B2 D2 L2 U' F2 U L2 D B2 R2 L2
*4. *Uw' B' U B' D U2 L2 R' B' Fw Rw' U R' Uw' F2 D B Fw' R D2 Uw' L2 Uw2 L2 Uw R' F U' Rw' Uw' U' Rw' Uw R B' D' B2 Fw' Rw D2
*5. *Bw' U Lw2 Rw Dw L' F' Rw Bw2 Fw Dw2 F2 L2 Rw R' Bw2 L2 Rw B2 D' Dw2 L' Lw2 Fw Uw' B U2 Bw Dw2 Uw' Bw Fw' F Rw B Bw Lw' Rw F L' Dw2 Fw Dw' Rw R' Dw' U2 L Fw2 Lw B' L2 Rw' F2 Lw2 Uw U Lw2 R2 Fw
*6. *L' D2 2D' 2F2 D' 3U2 2U2 U 3F L' 3R R' 3F2 3R' 2D2 U' 2B' 3U B2 R 3F 3R 2R' 3U' 2B 2R2 U' 2R' D 2D' 3U 2B2 2F D' 2R 2U2 2L' 2D' 2L' F 2D L 2L2 2R2 2U 3R' 2D L' 2R2 B2 D2 2U F2 2D B' 2B' L2 3R' 3U2 2U' L' D2 L' 3R2 2R2 D F' 3U2 F2 3U'
*7. *U' 3F 2D F' L' D' 2U 2L' 2D R' F' 2D' 3B' 2U2 B L 3U' 2L' 3D 2U' 3R2 2D 3U' 3L' 2D' 3R' R D' 2U 2F' 3U L' 2U F2 2D 3L' 3R D 3B 3L' D2 3R2 R' D' L' 2B2 F 2D' 3U' 3R 3D2 F2 R' 2D 3F2 L' 3R2 3F 3D2 B' 3R2 2B2 3D 3F 3R' 2U' 2R2 2B2 D 2U 2L 3D2 F2 R2 3F' 3D' B' 3B2 3F' L 2L' R 3B' L' 3L2 R 2U2 3L' 3B2 L' 3L R2 B 2F2 R' 3D' L2 3R 3U' 2U2

*Clock
1. *UR4- DR1+ DL4- UL1+ U4+ R6+ D3- L4- ALL3- y2 U4+ R1- D1+ L1- ALL2+ UR DR UL
*2. *UR0+ DR3- DL6+ UL1+ U0+ R2- D2- L2- ALL6+ y2 U3+ R4+ D6+ L3- ALL2- UR DR DL
*3. *UR1- DR3+ DL0+ UL3+ U6+ R5- D5- L5- ALL4- y2 U3+ R3- D0+ L3- ALL2+ UR
*4. *UR5+ DR2+ DL5+ UL5- U6+ R2- D1+ L2+ ALL4+ y2 U2- R2- D0+ L6+ ALL5+ DR DL UL
*5. *UR3+ DR3- DL3- UL6+ U4- R3- D4- L3- ALL2- y2 U4+ R0+ D3- L1+ ALL3- UL

*MegaMinx
1. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*3. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*4. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*5. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx
1. *U R U' L R' U' R l r u'
*2. *U' R L' R' B' L R' L R' l' r b' u
*3. *R U B' U' L' R' U r' b' u'
*4. *U L B R U' R' B U R' l r b u'
*5. *L' R' U B L B' L r' b u'

*Square-1
1. *(-3, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 2) / (1, -2) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (-2, 1) / (5, 0) / (3, 3) / (-1, -2) / (-4, 2) / (-2, 4)
*2. *(1, 0) / (-1, -4) / (1, -5) / (-1, -4) / (4, 1) / (-3, -3) / (2, -1) / (6, 4) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, -4) / (4, 0) / (1, -2)
*3. *(4, 0) / (-4, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-3, 3) / (-1, -4) / (1, -2) / (-1, 5) / (6, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (5, 0) / (-4, 0) / (0, 2)
*4. *(1, 6) / (-1, 5) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, 3) / (-2, -2) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (4, 0) / (5, -2) / (6, 0) /
*5. *(1, 6) / (2, 2) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (4, 1) / (-1, 2) / (4, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (0, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (-2, 6) / (0, -3) /

*Skewb
1. *B' U L B R' U' L' B' L' B' U'
*2. *L' B' U' R' B U L' U R' B' U'
*3. *L' B' U' B L' R' U' R' L B' U'
*4. *U R' B' L R' B U L' R' B' U'
*5. *L' R B' U R L U L' U B' U'

*KiloMinx
1. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*2. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*3. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U
*4. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U
*5. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U'

*Mini Guildford
2. *R2 F R U' R U' R F R2
*3. *L2 F2 R2 F2 D2 B2 F2 D B2 R2 D' R' F' D' R U2 F D2 B' U
*4. *Fw' D U B F L D' B F L R' B R' B2 L' Fw L B2 Rw' D' Rw D Rw B F2 R B' Rw2 Fw F L U' Rw2 F L Rw2 U L B' F
*5. *D' Lw R Uw' Rw' B2 L2 R' Uw2 F D U2 Fw D Uw' B Bw' D2 B' Uw' R' Uw Rw R2 Fw2 F2 Rw' U2 R2 B' L' R Bw D Dw2 U' Fw' F L R2 U2 Fw2 Uw' Rw2 Dw Bw2 Uw Fw2 R B2 D U2 L2 Lw2 R' Bw' Lw D Uw' U'
*OH. *D2 R2 D2 F' R2 B U2 B F R2 F2 L' U R D' U F' L' D2 F2
*Clock. *UR0+ DR3+ DL3- UL1- U2+ R1- D6+ L5- ALL1- y2 U3- R6+ D1- L1- ALL1+ UR DR
*Mega. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*Pyra. *U R U B' R U B' U L
*Skewb. *U L U L R B' L U L' B' U'
*Square-1. *(0, -1) / (-5, -5) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (5, -1) / (-2, 1) / (0, 3) / (-1, -4) / (0, 3) / (0, -5) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, 2) / (-1, 0) / (0, 4) / (4, 0)


----------



## One Wheel (Sep 5, 2017)

*6x6x6*: (5:14.30), 5:39.09, 6:09.69, (6:17.94), 6:10.48 = *5:59.75
3x3x3*: (22.56), 33.00, 25.70, (36.48), 23.18 = *27.29 *pb Ao5
*7x7x7*: 8:38.07, 8:54.22, 8:34.95, (8:57.99), (8:30.43) = *8:42.41
2-3-4 Relay*: *2:28.25*; 14.59, 34.38, 1:39.27
*2-3-4-5 Relay*: *6:18.74*; 15.44, 37.89, 1:37.45, 3:47.94 Ouch!
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*: *10:54.38*; 5.76, 30.35, 1:43.50, 3:07.14, 5:27.60
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*: *20:33.29*; 13.30, 35.35, 1:59.16, 3:05.83, 5:33.50, 9:06.13
*3x3x3 OH*: 54.12, 55.01, (52.05), (1:18.85), 59.17 = *56.10
4x4x4*: 1:27.67, 1:28.53, 1:28.96, (1:18.72), (1:39.26) = *1:28.39
5x5x5*: 3:11.41, 3:16.18, (2:59.20), 3:09.57, (3:20.47) = *3:12.39
Megaminx*: 3:34.31, (4:14.09), (3:12.54), 3:18.22, 3:49.12 = *3:33.88*


----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 5, 2017)

3x3x3:
*5:*00:14.50
*4:*00:16.17x
*3:*00:14.52
*2:*00:15.63
*1:*00:14.20x

average: 00:15.00 (very bad)


----------



## CornerCutter (Sep 5, 2017)

*2x2: *(7.22), (4.32), 5.46, 5.14, 5.02* = 5.21
3x3: *(14.14), 14.95, 14.66, (17.42), 16.00* = 15.20
3x3OH: *(40.80), 36.16, 35.87, 39.95, (34.40)* = 37.33
Pyraminx: *3.78, (5.29), (3.65), 4.41, 4.47* = 4.22
Skewb: *9.39, (21.65), (8.18), 13.82, 15.40* = 12.87
FMC: 57


Spoiler: Solution



D F L R2 U' B R2 B2 R2 U2 B' U B R U' R' U' F' U' F L' U' L R' U' R U L' U L U' LI U L U2 M' U M U2 MI U M U2 L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2 U


*


----------



## Branflakeftw (Sep 6, 2017)

*3x3: 14.51 =* (12.88) 13.77 15.13 14.64 (16.52)


----------



## OJ Cubing (Sep 6, 2017)

2x2: 4.62, (11.33), 4.96, 5.09, (3.84) = 4.89
5x5: 2:05.20, 2:00.46, (2:05.56), 2:00.97, (1:56.78) = 2:02.21

3BLD: DNF, 1:18.64, *1:17.91*
5BLD: 18:36.10, DNS, DNS //yay PB
mBLD: 11/14 1:00.02+ //was 14/14 in 1:03:06 but I was turning really slowly and forgot about the time pressure :/

2-5 Relay: 3:17.63
Mini Guildford: 9:50.36

3x3 OH: 50.89, (32.70), 36.89, (58.13), 34.20 = 40.66

Clock: 29.33, (29.75), (21.81), 27.09, 25.92 = 27.44
Pyraminx: 11.54, 14.16, (9.84), (17.37), 12.61 = 12.77
Square-1: 34.99, 34.12, 34.32, (44.45), (23.47) = 34.47 //Pretty consistent middle 3 solves!
Skewb: (10.11), 17.06, (17.45), 12.60, 17.30+ = 15.65


----------



## DuLe (Sep 6, 2017)

3x3x3 Fewest Moves: *28*



Spoiler: Solution



*B' R2 B' L B R2 B2 L F' D2 R2 F' D2 F2 D F B' U B D' B' U' B F' D' F D R*

N: B2 L B' L // 2x2x2
N: F' D2 R2 (P: R) // 2x2x3
N: F' D2 F' // F2L-1
I: D' F' D F D F' D' _F_ // -4C
Skeleton:
B2 _L_ * _B'_ L F' D2 R2 F' D2 F2 D F ** _D'_ F' D' F D R
* _L' B_ R2 B' L B R2 _B'_ // 1C
** B' U B D' B' U' B _D_ // 3C


----------



## xbrandationx (Sep 8, 2017)

*2x2: *7.08, 7.64, (11.05), (6.36), 9.99 = *8.24*
*3x3: *21.26, (23.26), 22.39, (20.40), 21.14 = *21.60*
*Pyraminx: *(14.57), 21.24, 20.77, 31.18, (34.56) = *24.40*


----------



## the super cuber (Sep 8, 2017)

MBLD: 34/46 1:00:00 // memo was 35:19. Fast time 

4BLD: DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF


----------



## PyraMaster (Sep 9, 2017)

*2x2: 5.14
*
Time List:
1. 4.75 
2. (2.99) 
3. 5.51 
4. 5.16 
5. (6.02)


----------



## Aaditya Sikder (Sep 10, 2017)

3x3: 21.41, 24.78, 25.75, (38.41), (20.43) = 23.98
3X3OH: 1:18.29, 1:16.18, (1:13.40), (1:21.94), 1:17.23 = 1:17.23
ao5 is equal to my last solve!
3x3BLD: DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF
Megaminx: (4:12.32), 4:34.62, 4:43.41, 4:19.82, (5:15.53) = 4:32.62


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Sep 11, 2017)

2x2
Wasn't warmed up.... so
10.486
(4.251)
5.957
8.69
(10.989)

8.377


----------



## sqAree (Sep 12, 2017)

3x3: (16.76), 14.96, 14.03, 15.95, (13.12)


----------



## okayama (Sep 12, 2017)

*FMC*: 25 moves


Spoiler



Scramble: L2 F2 R2 U B2 D2 B2 F2 U' L2 U R' B' F' D' B' D' R' F2 D' U2
Solution: L' F2 L B2 L' F2 L2 B' L F' D2 R2 F' D2 F2 D F D' F' B D' F D B' R

Quite simple, 15 min backup solution.

Pre-scramble: R

2x2x2 block: B2 L B' L
2x2x3 block: F' D2 R2
F2L minus 1 slot: F' D2 F'
All but 4 corners: F' D F D' F' D' F D
All but 3 corners: D' F' D B D' F D B'
Correction: R

Insert at the beginning: L' F2 L B2 L' F2 L B2


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 12, 2017)

Results week 36: congrats to Christopher, DGCubes and Isaac!

*2x2x2*(44)

 2.09 Sean Hartman
 2.29 Isaac Lai
 2.52 leomannen
 2.54 MLGCubez
 2.78 Competition Cuber
 2.99 cuberkid10
 3.06 applezfall
 3.07 Christopher_Cabrera
 3.46 jaysammey777
 3.73 DGCubes
 3.93 FastCubeMaster
 4.38 typeman5
 4.51 [email protected]
 4.75 Dale Nash
 4.81 Michael DeLaRosa
 4.82 Poketube6681
 4.89 OJ Cubing
 5.00 Vunster
 5.14 PyraMaster
 5.17 Moonwink Cuber
 5.21 CornerCutter
 5.27 T1_M0
 5.55 ErikCR
 5.67 LegendaryMJS
 5.72 obelisk477
 5.74 The Blockhead
 6.01 GarethBert11
 6.07 JustAnotherGenericCu
 6.17 Aerospry
 6.29 Bogdan
 6.43 Jonsa87
 6.92 h2f
 7.01 LostGent
 7.37 Thrasher989
 7.50 nmouzakitis
 7.73 tigermaxi
 8.12 Mike Hughey
 8.24 xbrandationx
 8.37 Duncan Bannon
 8.43 Bubbagrub
 8.72 theos
 11.32 FireCuber
 12.15 Jacck
 14.57 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(49)

 9.01 Sean Hartman
 9.38 speedcuber71
 9.42 cuberkid10
 9.67 Isaac Lai
 9.71 SirAD
 9.91 jaysammey777
 10.95 Competition Cuber
 11.21 Michael DeLaRosa
 11.25 MLGCubez
 11.38 DGCubes
 11.68 typeman5
 12.00 obelisk477
 12.82 Christopher_Cabrera
 14.15 Agguzi
 14.25 Vunster
 14.51 Branflakeftw
 14.58 JustAnotherGenericCu
 14.71 Aerospry
 14.88 cuber314159
 14.98 sqAree
 15.00 LostGent
 15.20 CornerCutter
 15.32 Jonsa87
 15.46 YY
 15.75 leomannen
 15.79 blindsighted
 16.18 GarethBert11
 16.23 Bogdan
 16.45 LegendaryMJS
 16.61 Moonwink Cuber
 16.78 Poketube6681
 17.79 [email protected]
 18.36 weatherman223
 18.44 Mike Hughey
 18.53 T1_M0
 19.43 h2f
 19.68 tigermaxi
 21.01 applezfall
 21.60 xbrandationx
 21.72 nmouzakitis
 22.33 Dale Nash
 23.37 The Blockhead
 23.86 theos
 23.98 Aaditya Sikder
 27.13 Thrasher989
 27.29 One Wheel
 28.94 Jacck
 31.04 RyuKagamine
 41.24 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(33)

 33.36 cuberkid10
 36.81 jaysammey777
 38.47 Isaac Lai
 41.29 Sean Hartman
 45.40 Michael DeLaRosa
 45.95 speedcuber71
 50.19 Christopher_Cabrera
 50.20 Competition Cuber
 50.97 DGCubes
 55.02 Jonsa87
 57.30 typeman5
 1:00.64 obelisk477
 1:02.01 YY
 1:02.92 LegendaryMJS
 1:04.96 GarethBert11
 1:06.05 T1_M0
 1:09.08 applezfall
 1:09.77 Bogdan
 1:10.58 leomannen
 1:12.89 h2f
 1:13.95 The Blockhead
 1:17.31 Aerospry
 1:25.01 Poketube6681
 1:28.39 One Wheel
 1:30.23 JustAnotherGenericCu
 1:36.46 LostGent
 1:38.05 Thrasher989
 1:38.80 nmouzakitis
 1:45.36 ErikCR
 1:48.01 Mike Hughey
 1:49.63 RyuKagamine
 1:56.33 Jacck
 2:02.17 theos
*5x5x5*(20)

 1:12.95 Isaac Lai
 1:13.23 cuberkid10
 1:19.54 Sean Hartman
 1:24.11 jaysammey777
 1:26.73 DGCubes
 1:36.37 Michael DeLaRosa
 1:38.97 Christopher_Cabrera
 1:58.94 Jonsa87
 2:02.21 OJ Cubing
 2:04.15 Competition Cuber
 2:05.78 obelisk477
 2:29.29 Mike Hughey
 2:32.26 Bogdan
 2:52.75 JustAnotherGenericCu
 3:09.67 theos
 3:12.39 One Wheel
 3:26.56 Jacck
 3:27.66 applezfall
 3:50.41 MatsBergsten
 3:54.49 Poketube6681
*6x6x6*(9)

 2:26.89 jaysammey777
 2:49.51 Sean Hartman
 2:58.76 Isaac Lai
 3:15.31 DGCubes
 3:17.51 Christopher_Cabrera
 4:59.03 Mike Hughey
 5:30.89 Jacck
 5:59.75 One Wheel
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(7)

 4:40.76 Christopher_Cabrera
 4:48.58 DGCubes
 7:20.83 Mike Hughey
 8:18.82 Jacck
 8:42.41 One Wheel
 8:45.21 Bogdan
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 one handed*(31)

 16.62 typeman5
 17.02 Isaac Lai
 17.71 cuberkid10
 18.23 Sean Hartman
 18.29 jaysammey777
 21.82 Michael DeLaRosa
 23.41 Christopher_Cabrera
 23.70 YY
 23.83 speedcuber71
 27.24 DGCubes
 28.07 leomannen
 28.52 Competition Cuber
 31.33 LegendaryMJS
 32.45 Bogdan
 33.59 Jonsa87
 34.34 obelisk477
 34.46 applezfall
 35.54 Aerospry
 37.33 CornerCutter
 37.63 Poketube6681
 39.06 T1_M0
 40.34 h2f
 40.66 OJ Cubing
 46.96 Mike Hughey
 47.85 RyuKagamine
 56.10 One Wheel
 56.40 Moonwink Cuber
 57.93 tigermaxi
 1:09.69 LostGent
 1:14.58 Jacck
 1:17.23 Aaditya Sikder
*3x3 with feet*(8)

 43.44 DGCubes
 1:02.59 Christopher_Cabrera
 1:29.99 T1_M0
 1:56.38 YY
 2:34.56 Mike Hughey
 2:52.97 RyuKagamine
 3:58.84 applezfall
 DNF Jonsa87
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(20)

 3.72 applezfall
 4.62 Sean Hartman
 7.11 Isaac Lai
 9.50 leomannen
 16.50 YY
 19.71 T1_M0
 21.62 blindsighted
 24.65 Christopher_Cabrera
 27.00 jaysammey777
 27.91 Mike Hughey
 29.24 DGCubes
 31.03 Jonsa87
 37.12 cuberkid10
 39.84 MatsBergsten
 43.51 GarethBert11
 57.90 Bogdan
 1:05.52 Jacck
 DNF Moonwink Cuber
 DNF tigermaxi
 DNF h2f
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(17)

 1:02.14 blindsighted
 1:17.91 OJ Cubing
 1:28.27 MatsBergsten
 1:28.64 DGCubes
 1:29.59 jaysammey777
 1:32.89 Christopher_Cabrera
 1:40.64 Jonsa87
 1:49.00 Mike Hughey
 2:57.91 Isaac Lai
 3:54.38 Jacck
 4:07.81 Bogdan
 5:10.39 GarethBert11
 5:45.51 RyuKagamine
 DNF YY
 DNF T1_M0
 DNF h2f
 DNF Aaditya Sikder
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(7)

 2:53.51 YY
 5:31.99 MatsBergsten
 6:20.98 Christopher_Cabrera
10:53.77 Jacck
16:26.09 Jonsa87
 DNF Mike Hughey
 DNF the super cuber
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(5)

 7:27.63 YY
13:51.45 Mike Hughey
18:36.10 OJ Cubing
20:21.74 Jacck
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(3)

 DNF Jacck
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Mike Hughey
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(3)

 DNF Jacck
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Mike Hughey
*3x3 Multi blind*(11)

34/46 (60:00)  the super cuber
18/19 (59:29)  T1_M0
10/10 (54:44)  Mike Hughey
11/14 ( 1:00)  OJ Cubing
4/5 (29:31)  Jacck
8/13 (53:44)  Christopher_Cabrera
2/2 ( 5:23)  DGCubes
2/2 (10:02)  Jonsa87
2/2 (12:24)  Bogdan
2/3 (11:05)  MatsBergsten
 DNF RyuKagamine
*3x3 Match the scramble*(13)

 1:00.51 Christopher_Cabrera
 1:02.72 T1_M0
 1:05.67 Isaac Lai
 1:11.78 YY
 1:15.69 DGCubes
 1:18.92 Bogdan
 1:25.67 Mike Hughey
 1:44.71 applezfall
 2:31.66 Jacck
 2:35.43 Aerospry
 DNF Michael DeLaRosa
 DNF speedcuber71
 DNF MatsBergsten
*2-3-4 Relay*(21)

 49.82 cuberkid10
 53.75 Isaac Lai
 1:03.80 DGCubes
 1:05.15 Michael DeLaRosa
 1:06.44 Competition Cuber
 1:17.81 Christopher_Cabrera
 1:20.65 Jonsa87
 1:24.04 applezfall
 1:26.31 T1_M0
 1:27.65 GarethBert11
 1:30.10 leomannen
 1:30.46 obelisk477
 1:37.74 LegendaryMJS
 1:41.08 Bogdan
 1:57.10 Poketube6681
 1:59.04 Aerospry
 2:21.01 Mike Hughey
 2:28.25 One Wheel
 2:42.84 Thrasher989
 3:03.49 Jacck
 DNF theos
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(15)

 2:09.12 Isaac Lai
 2:40.53 DGCubes
 2:48.50 Michael DeLaRosa
 3:17.63 OJ Cubing
 3:20.69 Christopher_Cabrera
 3:25.59 Jonsa87
 3:28.01 Competition Cuber
 3:39.40 obelisk477
 4:10.18 Bogdan
 4:30.83 Mike Hughey
 4:31.42 T1_M0
 5:32.40 applezfall
 5:45.30 theos
 6:07.82 Jacck
 6:18.74 One Wheel
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(6)

 5:23.93 Isaac Lai
 6:30.36 Christopher_Cabrera
 6:49.00 DGCubes
10:52.75 Mike Hughey
10:54.38 One Wheel
11:37.48 Jacck
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(5)

10:17.28 DGCubes
11:09.15 Christopher_Cabrera
18:03.96 Mike Hughey
20:33.29 One Wheel
21:15.46 Jacck
*MiniGuildford*(8)

 6:27.26 Jonsa87
 6:55.39 Christopher_Cabrera
 7:29.90 Michael DeLaRosa
 7:35.87 YY
 9:50.36 OJ Cubing
12:32.29 Mike Hughey
14:41.14 Jacck
 DNF DGCubes
*Kilominx*(5)

 29.32 DGCubes
 34.98 Christopher_Cabrera
 41.17 Jonsa87
 49.51 leomannen
 1:27.98 Mike Hughey
*Skewb*(29)

 4.34 MLGCubez
 4.55 Sean Hartman
 4.62 Isaac Lai
 5.05 DGCubes
 5.17 cuberkid10
 5.60 Competition Cuber
 6.71 jaysammey777
 6.78 Christopher_Cabrera
 7.30 Jonsa87
 7.75 Bubbagrub
 8.56 T1_M0
 9.09 applezfall
 9.50 Poketube6681
 9.65 YY
 10.19 GarethBert11
 11.76 Bogdan
 12.87 CornerCutter
 13.22 tigermaxi
 13.28 [email protected]
 14.98 theos
 15.65 OJ Cubing
 15.95 typeman5
 16.67 Aerospry
 16.76 Michael DeLaRosa
 24.14 LostGent
 25.47 Jacck
 26.51 ErikCR
 26.94 Mike Hughey
 30.61 MatsBergsten
*Clock*(13)

 6.23 jaysammey777
 10.04 Sean Hartman
 10.73 MLGCubez
 11.07 cuberkid10
 13.69 Christopher_Cabrera
 14.23 DGCubes
 14.31 Jonsa87
 16.50 Michael DeLaRosa
 18.04 RyuKagamine
 26.33 Mike Hughey
 26.85 Jacck
 27.45 OJ Cubing
 28.93 YY
*Pyraminx*(31)

 3.51 DGCubes
 4.02 applezfall
 4.22 Sean Hartman
 4.22 CornerCutter
 4.49 Competition Cuber
 4.63 MLGCubez
 4.70 Isaac Lai
 4.85 Christopher_Cabrera
 5.02 FastCubeMaster
 5.19 jaysammey777
 5.46 T1_M0
 5.75 cuberkid10
 6.99 leomannen
 7.05 Dale Nash
 8.42 Michael DeLaRosa
 8.56 GarethBert11
 9.16 tigermaxi
 9.40 Vunster
 9.89 Jonsa87
 9.96 LegendaryMJS
 11.40 typeman5
 12.28 Aerospry
 12.77 OJ Cubing
 13.52 blindsighted
 15.33 Poketube6681
 15.57 LostGent
 16.94 Mike Hughey
 18.87 Jacck
 20.27 h2f
 21.55 ErikCR
 24.40 xbrandationx
*Megaminx*(11)

 53.12 Isaac Lai
 1:13.64 DGCubes
 1:17.10 Jonsa87
 1:20.40 Christopher_Cabrera
 1:53.85 applezfall
 2:22.41 T1_M0
 2:33.68 Bogdan
 3:18.78 Mike Hughey
 3:33.88 One Wheel
 4:02.31 theos
 4:32.62 Aaditya Sikder
*Square-1*(20)

 12.54 cuberkid10
 12.81 Isaac Lai
 15.12 MLGCubez
 16.66 Jonsa87
 19.23 DGCubes
 19.39 Competition Cuber
 23.78 jaysammey777
 25.23 Christopher_Cabrera
 25.91 leomannen
 26.58 applezfall
 28.66 T1_M0
 34.48 OJ Cubing
 41.86 YY
 43.47 Bogdan
 45.92 Mike Hughey
 56.61 Poketube6681
 1:01.51 RyuKagamine
 1:06.13 Aerospry
 1:33.80 Michael DeLaRosa
 1:40.40 Jacck
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(15)

23 CyanSandwich
24 theos
25 okayama
26 DGCubes
28 DuLe
29 Christopher_Cabrera
29 Isaac Lai
29 jaysammey777
30 Bogdan
30 Jacck
34 Mike Hughey
51 applezfall
56 Jonsa87
57 CornerCutter
DNF  qaz

*Contest results*

473 Christopher_Cabrera
452 DGCubes
419 Isaac Lai
328 jaysammey777
319 Jonsa87
315 Mike Hughey
305 cuberkid10
299 Sean Hartman
262 Competition Cuber
258 T1_M0
258 applezfall
251 Michael DeLaRosa
229 Jacck
228 Bogdan
210 YY
196 OJ Cubing
192 leomannen
180 MLGCubez
161 typeman5
147 obelisk477
142 GarethBert11
138 MatsBergsten
135 Poketube6681
130 CornerCutter
130 Aerospry
119 LegendaryMJS
115 speedcuber71
89 One Wheel
83 Vunster
82 theos
81 blindsighted
80 JustAnotherGenericCu
79 LostGent
79 h2f
69 tigermaxi
67 [email protected]
65 Dale Nash
63 Moonwink Cuber
62 RyuKagamine
61 FastCubeMaster
49 The Blockhead
48 SirAD
45 the super cuber
41 ErikCR
39 Agguzi
37 Branflakeftw
37 Thrasher989
35 nmouzakitis
34 cuber314159
33 sqAree
28 PyraMaster
28 Bubbagrub
26 xbrandationx
25 Aaditya Sikder
25 CyanSandwich
23 okayama
21 DuLe
20 weatherman223
11 qaz
8 Duncan Bannon
5 FireCuber


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Sep 12, 2017)

So applezfall got a 3.06 2x2 Average and a 3.72 2x2 blindfolded single.
Could be legit, I'm just wondering, are you timing inspection?


----------



## CornerCutter (Sep 12, 2017)

Did me or Sean get 3rd for pyraminx?

EDIT: Sean did because he got a 1.98 single.


----------



## applezfall (Sep 12, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> So applezfall got a 3.06 2x2 Average and a 3.72 2x2 blindfolded single.
> Could be legit, I'm just wondering, are you timing inspection?


yes but I accedently saw the cube for .5 before the timer plus the 3.02 is bad for me


----------



## CornerCutter (Sep 12, 2017)

@MatsBergsten could you add FMC for me please.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 12, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> So applezfall got a 3.06 2x2 Average and a 3.72 2x2 blindfolded single.
> Could be legit, I'm just wondering, are you timing inspection?


I've seen people solve 2x2 bld in that time if they are good at 2x2 and it is an easy solve.
He seems to be good at 2x2 so ok for me. We have to rely on peoples honesty (otherwise
this is rather meaningless in two ways). It is another thing with obvious cheating which
happens but is most often solved by just removing fake results. They seem to have more
problems with cheating at the Russian correspondence to this site.

@CornerCutter : ok, done


----------



## SpeedCuber71 (Sep 12, 2017)

i didn't do much this week, i'll do more in week 37!


----------



## FireCuber (Sep 12, 2017)

Is this weeks still open???


----------



## FireCuber (Sep 12, 2017)

*2x2: *13.33 (6.49) 8.81 11.83 (17.17) = *11.32*


----------



## One Wheel (Sep 12, 2017)

FireCuber said:


> Is this weeks still open???





FireCuber said:


> *2x2: *13.33 (6.49) 8.81 11.83 (17.17) = *11.32*



I think the rule is once the scrambles for the next week are up the previous week is closed. Just do next week.


----------



## FireCuber (Sep 13, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> I think the rule is once the scrambles for the next week are up the previous week is closed. Just do next week.



Ok..

I thought once the gift card winner was posted then it was closed. But I guess I am wrong.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 13, 2017)

FireCuber said:


> Is this weeks still open???


In principle no, it closes when the next is up. But I'll add you anyway .

Then the cubicle Gift Card Lottery: this week the lucky number was 14!
And the lucky winner is *Bogdan!*
Again . Congratulations!


----------



## Daniel Lin (Sep 13, 2017)

3BLD: 24.23, DNF, DNF = 24.23


----------



## FireCuber (Sep 13, 2017)

MatsBergsten said:


> In principle no, it closes when the next is up. But I'll add you anyway .
> 
> Then the cubicle Gift Card Lottery: this week the lucky number was 14!
> And the lucky winner is *Bogdan!*
> Again . Congratulations!



@MatsBergsten: Thanks!!


----------



## applezfall (Sep 13, 2017)

wow how did bogdan win lol gj to him


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 13, 2017)

Someday, I will get 300 points. 

Will probably need to get decent at 6x6 and 7x7 if I want to do it.


----------

